# US CPA Looking to move to Toronto



## USTaxExpert (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, My name is Doug Brown. You can get a good history of my work experience at Linked in under Douglas T Brown. I am interested in moving to Toronto where my wife has many family members. I would enjoy the opportunity to specialize in U.S. Expatriate taxation, an area that I work in now with my own practice. I can fit into a practice or grow one with the proper firm backing. Please let me know if there is an interest in filling this need. Thank you.


----------

